# Holding (keeping for service) shrimp



## ktschf (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello there. First time here at this site,  and still not sure if this is right place in placing a question from anyone out there for advice.
I'm doing a Tapas Party and I am making 200 pieces of Costco frozen shrimp, will thaw day before. 
The dish is sautéed along with serrano ham, olive oil, spices, and a nice Spanish sherry. Made this before, but small quantity. Big hit! My dilemma is that I e need to cook this a couple hours before because it's the most practical, with other things that must be done before guests arrive. I'm helping someone at their home, and they do not want us to be in kitchen, as guests are not far from view. I know I have to place in fridge, reheat, and I am well aware to reheat risks overcooking shrimp. Any advice how to do this? I have chafing dishes, but it's not really necessary that it has to be hot, maybe slightly warm.
Help. I'm frustrated of how to do this. 
Thank you.
Ktschf


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2013)

cook the rest of the ingredients to just a little underdone  using a little less oil, and then while still hot toss in your defrosted shrimp. the ambient heat will bring everything to just about the same amount if done-ness. 

refrigerate, then just before putting in the chafing dish, toss quickly in a really hot pan with a little more oil ( the oil should just start to smoke. you might consider using grapeseed oil for the last step) to finish, give it a minute for the heat to do it's job, then add to the chafing dishes.

if a quick wrist flip or two in a pan before serving ist verboten, then you need a better gig.


----------



## ktschf (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you Buckytom. Sounds good. I appreciate your advice.
I am a passionate home cook. See on the post that it says I'm an assistant cook. Hmm.

Ktschf


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2013)

you're welcome.

 lol, i hope it works. i'm merely a home cook as well, but i know shrimp. they're really easy to work with.

maybe if you posted the entire recipe we could get more specific.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 8, 2013)

ktschf said:


> Thank you Buckytom. Sounds good. I appreciate your advice.
> I am a passionate home cook. See on the post that it says I'm an assistant cook. Hmm.
> 
> Ktschf



Just FYI the assistant cook thing is based on number of posts and has no bearing on your culinary skills.  If that were the case, I'd be demoted to bottle washer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2013)

jabbur said:


> Just FYI the assistant cook thing is based on number of posts and has no bearing on your culinary skills.  If that were the case, I'd be demoted to bottle washer.




Of course you wouldn't...you'd be in charge of the pantry...  Don't listen to Jabbur, she puts out some good food!!!


----------

